# skills to foster course - what to expect?



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi

This has probably been answered before, and if so im sorry but I couldnt find it! Useless at that search thingy     

Me and dh are going on our first 'skills to foster' course this weekend and hes acting as cool as a cucumber whereas im cr&pping myself! I have no idea what to expect and hate speaking in large groups of people   Has anyone else been on one and what sort of things did you do? Im assuming its telling us in more detail about fostering and the types of children they have come into their care but will we have to go into lots of details about why we want to foster and talk about our IF journey etc?

Any hints and tips would be greately appreciated.

Thanks

Jo xxx


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Best thing i can advise is just be yourself.

We were in a group of 20 people in our pre-assesment training, and to be fair i think everybody was a bit nervous the first day but running into the following days it was great, there was plenty of laughter and chatting
Don't be shy either of asking questions to the SW's, i thought it was a great course and i would do again tomorrow.

Cheese x


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

thanks   

and well done on your course! hope the homestudy is as simple for you both


----------



## Cheshire Cheese (Apr 19, 2005)

Jo i hope the home study is to, but we are getting through it slowly but surely.

Just got to get passed the medicals as they have put those back due to Mrs Cheese just going back to work after being off for 15 months  

Good luck


----------

